# Shopping Trip - Swindon 12th Apr



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Where are we going? What do we fancy doing?
> 
> Lisa & Paula - given that you have missed the last couple do you have any preferences?
> 
> ...


updated 3rd March - just need to choose a date now! ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey you know I most likely won't make it as very soon for the off.

Why don't you do the Calais shopping trip, I'll meet you all with any EU lady TT drivers we meet on the way Â


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Swindon shopping village. Yep I'm up for that.

The big Question is when?

If i could tie it in to a saturday when "the boys" are at a big match, all the more perfect!

And Lejaby half price sounds very good.

x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Might be one for the boys too!!, how about a MultiActivity day at March Hare Leisure in Worcester

http://www.march-hare.co.uk

They do a multi activity day for a min of 16 people for Â£1720 plus vat (Â£125 each) Â Â£117.50 each extra head
typical day
9.00am arrival, coffee and bacon rolls in lodge

9.30am 4 stand shoot including
Â Â Â Â Â 20 bird clay pigeon shoot
Â Â Â Â Â target archery competition
Â Â Â Â Â combat style pistol shoot out using drop down targets.

11.30am 4x4 demo rides

12.00noon buffet lunch

1.00pm Honda pilots head to head knockock race with finals at the end of each session

3.00pm team endurance kart race
20min practice and qualifying session then 60 minute race between 4 teams

5.00 pm awards in the lodge

Price includes all instruction, saftey wear, supervision, use of lodge etc etc

sound like fun?

Check out the website for full details, multi activity days can be mixed and matched to suit.

They also do paintballing, BBq's ( Â£5 per head), karting, off roading in quads, 4x4's, pilots or a ferret tank!

Lisa


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Just spoken to the guy at March Hare and he says they only need a minimum of 10 heads for team driving events. Packages will be priced to suit.

I still want to go shopping to Swindon though ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Both sound cool! I'll turn this thread into the Swindon shopping trip.. Why don't you post the details of the multisport day on a seperate thread ...? Not sure the boys will be looking in here for karting/shooting  ;D

Re Swindon do you want to name a couple of free weekends?

L


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi Louise,

I've done as requested 

I will check with Mart later and post my perferred dates then.

Lisa


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Swindon shopping for me please!! 
April weekends are looking okay apart from Easter of course!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yep April looking fine for me too!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Sat 12th is good for me.... ;D
Who's up for flexing a bit of plastic then???

L


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

12th is fine for me!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

12th is fine for me too.
How many of us are meeting?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Lisa, you, me so far.

Kath will be off to Europe but will IM Chris (ccc), Nicky, Donna, Dani, Carol... must have forgotten someone...must be more girls than that... :

Louise


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Maybe we should have an open invitation to all keen bargain hunters, trendy designer shoppers,( willing Â bag carriers?) whether male or female who like to shop, chat, drink, eat and drive. Â


Maybe we should turn it into a dating forum if there are guys that like to SHOP, CHAT and drive!!!! Only jokin' I'm up for Swindon on the 12th!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Maybe we should have an open invitation to all keen bargain hunters, trendy designer shoppers,( willing Â bag carriers?) whether male or female who like to shop, chat, drink, eat and drive. Â


Lisa - good point! Any guy who is up for a days hanging around while we try loads of stuff on and ponder the "does my bum look big in this", "do i really need another black dress/red lippy/pair of sandals" etc etc is more than welcome... ;D

Just don't mention the lingerie shops or they'll be there hoping to peek into the the changing rooms.. :

Have updated thread title...

L


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Lisa - good point! Any guy who is up for a days hanging around while we try loads of stuff on and ponder the "does my bum look big in this", "do i really need another black dress/red lippy/pair of sandals" etc etc is more than welcome... ;D
> 
> Just don't mention the lingerie shops or they'll be there hoping to peek into the the changing rooms.. :
> 
> ...


LOL!

I'm not too far from Swindon now, and I've tried that A419/A417, what a great road


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

http://www.mcarthurglen.com/centres/hom ... re=swindon

Details here


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Thanx for the website link, but there are no pictures of the car park, or more specifically the width of the parking spaces LOL

Donna


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Donna,
Thought you parked your car quite well on Sunday - sure you can fit into a normal sized space!

8)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Anyone else coming?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Put me down as a maybe. I love a good shop


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

BTTT


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

C'mon then - we got a final list of who is going and an idea of when / where to meet would be cool too....

I know the place, but always park in the same car park. if it has more than 1, we might not find each other!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

JampoTT - think its just you and the girls... :

Lisa
Paula(TT)
Donna(_Kebab)
T7 (me)
JampoTT (Tim)

Apologies from KCTT (Kath), ccc (Chris), Nicky(B)

Any more takers? PaulSTT?

Ideally we could all assemble somewhere other than the car park and then cruise over (Tim knows the way ) to park together for maximum effect... : Does anyone know a place Swindon ish that we could meet - say at 10:30?

Donna - we should meet and cruise over together...do you want suggest a r/v?

Louise


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

c'mon lads, don't leave me alone with all this women... not even *I* can cope with that many hormones 

its dead easy to find, lots of roundabouts to go over (but thats Swindon for you!) but its signposted all the way from the motorway (few miles)

lovely place in the old railways buildings.....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Any more takers? PaulSTT?


Unfortunately, have to be at work .... Â   Â :

Would love to come along though, if only to see Lisa and JampoTT kiss and make up Â  Â


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Tim,
You will be quite safe with us, we will be gentle with you !! 
It will be useful having you there as I can store any excess shopping in your boot if mine gets too full!!

Did you want to meet for the drive over the water into England ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Would love to come along though, if only to see Lisa and JampoTT kiss and make up


yeah. erm. yeah. i'll be wearing my hard hat in case she has a differerent idea of burying the hatchet!!! But I'm fully prepared to be nice to her (at least for the day) so long as she holds off the "old granny" kisses [smiley=stop.gif]

PaulaTT - not sure what time I can set off - might have to catch up with you all at Swindon or put my foot down accross the bridge, cos I've got someone coming to stay the weekend and not sure when they are arriving.......

what the hell am i letting myself in for??? [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> what the hell am i letting myself in for??? Â


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> what the hell am i letting myself in for??? Â


carrying a lot of shopping bags? ;D

L


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> PaulaTT - not sure what time I can set off - might have to catch up with you all at Swindon or put my foot down accross the bridge, cos I've got someone coming to stay the weekend and not sure when they are arriving.......


Message received and understood !!


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Louise,

where shall we meet then? I am picking up my friend from bracknell, I spose M4 is most direct route, or we can go scenic on the A4, depends whether the weather makes it a topless day or not I guess ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Louise, 
You have IM
Paula


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't get any IM...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

well nor me 

Guess we're excluded then. :'(


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Happy Shopping girlies,

Couldn't let Deana go with you, she is out on Sunday shopping for her Ascot outfit :'( would have wipped me right out, two days of pampering.

Have a good one, expect to see photo's posted of the fashion parade


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Where we meeting then? what time?

Suggest 10:30 somewhere easy to find just off the M4, then drive in convoy to shops!!! (I know we could meet at the shops but then there will have been no point in washing my car :!)

Might be an idea to swap mobile numbers just in case?

L


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

WHAT!
You're supposed to wash yer car?

It's my first meet, I don't know the etiquette. 
Damn it, too late now.

I'll be coming along the A417/A419 thats not the M4 then is it :.

Louise I have IM'd my mobile no to you.

Lisa

Update see you at J16 or thereabouts at 10.30 or thereabouts!!!!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Well then, any good punch ups, squabbles or romantic interludes you would like to share with the other forum members then?  ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

GREEEAAATT!!

and I didn't even break the bank, I met 2 new friends, Lisa and JampoTT, Thanks Lisa from bringing along your servant Mr JampoTT to carry all the bags

You have him just where you want him LOL ;D

Whats the secret? ;D I want a man servant 

Danzi says thanks for making her feel soooo welcome, even though she does drive a Vauxhall Zafira! ( Though knowing that she used to drive a Pontiac Firebird back in Dallas, I think she may be tempted by a TTC - watch this space!! Can you get 3 baby seats in the back of a coupe?) :

I have never seen Carbon Fibre Exhaust pipes before Tim, nice touch 

See you all soon!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

thought this was an all girls meet


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It was, mate....

Any photos that might appear with me holding about 20 carrier bags and 3 handbags are the work of photoshop..... because I didn't turn up!! 

Actually thats a lie - I was a token girlie for the day and enjoyed it immensely. Thanks Louise, Donna, Danzi and even Lisa for making me feel right at home.....

Just to put you guys out of your misery, there WERE no fireworks, no punch-ups and only a little bit of (mostly) polite banter. I hope Lisa will testify I behaved like a perfect gent, cos she behaved like a perfect lady 

Best wishes to PaulaTT who couldn't make it. Maybe next time hon?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh, and Donna - it was great to see Roo in the flesh 

Lisa, the only dig I can make - you gatecrashed a perfectly good Roadster meet (rooves down and everything) with your Coupe - but it was good to see you all the same 

Woo hoo


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Sounds like you all had a good day.
So, when's the next one?!?!?!?!


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Sounds like you all had a good day.
> So, when's the next one?!?!?!?!


Erm Tomorrow?!! Â I didnt spend nearly enough so I am gonna have another go tomorrow at Southampton and Portsmouth!! Â ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What a great day!

Fantastic to meet Louise, Donna, Danzi and JampoTT, Â who turned out to be a real gent and a really good shopping buddy. We had a really fun day with lots of laughs, though usually at Tim's expense ;D 
Wow those girls can shop! I'm more of a quick look and off again shopper but Louise, Donna and Danzi scour every rail sniffing out the bargains and finding all the best deals! (What a nightmare! *LOL*) 
Donna, tell Danzi I passed a Pontiac Firebird on the M5 going home, there's a coincidence!

Scared the life out of myself going too fast round an island following Louise The back end fish tailed and I thought for a moment I'd lost it. Tried to be cool about it (but really I was bricking).

I have PHOTOS!

All ready to go, but I need someone to host them, can anyone assist?
Thanks again all for a fabulous day.

Lisa


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> What a great day!
> 
> Scared the life out of myself going too fast round an island following Louise The back end fish tailed and I thought for a moment I'd lost it. Tried to be cool about it (but really I was bricking).
> 
> Lisa


Well we were right behind u and we didnt see the dodgy manouvre, so well handled!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Certainly sounds as though you had a good day!

Look forward to viewing the photos of Tim with 'his shopping bags'!? ;D ;D

I will definately, definately, definately make the next one!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I have PHOTOS!
> 
> All ready to go, but I need someone to host them, can anyone assist?
> Thanks again all for a fabulous day.
> ...


Sounds like you all had a great time Â ;D Â 8) I was stuck at work all day Â  Are Tims arms longer now? Â


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Just got back (errm dont' ask  - let's just say it was a good job I had bought so much stuff so I had compete change of clothes for this morning 8))

Great day out AGAIN - just goes to show that the mega-meets are not the only way to have fun - and even our little convoy of 4 TT's seemed to draw enought attention (reportedly - didn't see the white van man - serves me right for being at the front ;D).

Lovely to meet Lisa and Tim at long last - the atmosphere was looking a bit _frosty_ to start with but they soon kissed and made up and then played nicely together...they were getting on so well by the afternoon that the guy in Sofa Workshop thought they were a couple and tried the hard sell on them.. 

Tim defn wins an "honorary bird" award for retaining good spirits in the face of some serious browsing - he carried ALL the bags and wasn't even fazed by waiting outside countless changing rooms. Thanks Tim!

Donna - was SO impressed by Danzi - if I had 3 kids under 3 I'd never get out of my pajamas let alone have the energy for a full day shopping. You'll have to act as her escape route more often! Re Danzis next car - I reckon an A4 cab could be a good option! And so much room for shoppping too!

Hope you guys can make Coventry on 26/27th so we can do beers instead of lattes - or whatever it was that you were drinking Don?!

SO WHERE WE GOING NEXT...? Sat 17th May is good for me... I'll start a new thread...

Louise x


----------

